

What RSS feeds are available on stackexchange? - dredmorbius
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/151519/what-other-hidden-or-inobvious-rss-feeds-are-available-on-stackexchange-and-stac

======
dredmorbius
Context: I've known of RSS and Atom for over a decade, but come to find its
utility relatively recently. With a few specific tools, I'm finding it
amazingly useful, particularly as I've found that my limited use of several
social sites was largely as glorified RSS readers -- a job they were not, in
fact, particularly good at, due to the poor content discrimination they
offered. Better to go straight to the source.

In particular:

⚫ SlickRSS is an in-browser RSS/Atom reader for Chrome. If you prefer _not_
having your list in the Cloud, it's a good way to manage and access feeds:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slick-
rss/ealjoljn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slick-
rss/ealjoljnibpdkocmldliaoojpgdkcdob)

⚫ newsbeuter is a console-mode interactive RSS/Atom reader. This is actually
my preferred tool for general use as its keyboard navigation makes cutting
through feeds lightning fast: [http://newsbeuter.org/](http://newsbeuter.org/)

⚫ rsstail and multitail are two utilities by Folkert van Heusden which allow
you to tail one or more RSS/Atom feeds (or other processes and/or files in the
case of multitail) from the commandline. It's effectively a stream in your
shell.

So with multitail and rsstail, you can easily create an impromptu and
transitory feed monitor of something of interest -- say, the StackExchange
question you just asked, even if you're not logged in to SE to monitor it (you
can similarly monitor reddit users, subreddits, or posts, and numerous other
sites, though major "social" sites seem to be sadly lacking in RSS export
support).

A further extension is to use multitail to watch _all_ of your newsbeuter (or
other) feeds. I detail more on this here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/1udv6i/further_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/1udv6i/further_adventures_in_rss_chrome_reader_extension/)

